# abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?



## Wolfram Atom (17. Januar 2018)

Hallo Forum,

Habe heute zwei Gummifische mitsamt Bleikopf abgerissen. Da hab ich mich gefragt, wie das Gewässer denn eigentlich unter Wasser aussehen müsste, wenn man annimmt dass eigentlich jeder Angler sicherlich pro Jahr mehrere Kunstköder (egal ob Gummi, Blech oder Hartplastik) abreißt. Ist dass nicht eine riesen große Verschmutzung des Gewässers? Denn solche Kunstköder verrotten ja auch nicht einfach (irgendwelche speziellen abbaubaren Gummiköder mal ausgenommen, nehmen wahrscheinlich eh die wenigsten). 

Seht ihr das genauso? Oder überseh ich da was? Wie wirs das gewässer in 10 jahren aussehen?  Beunruhigt mich ehrlich gesagt grade etwas.

Danke schonmal für eure Einschätzungen


----------



## Gast (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Wolfram Atom schrieb:


> Seht ihr das genauso? Oder überseh ich da was? Wie wirs das gewässer in 10 jahren aussehen?  Beunruhigt mich ehrlich gesagt grade etwas.
> 
> Danke schonmal für eure Einschätzungen


Die abgerissenen Köder dienen den Fischen als Anschauungsmaterial.
Ich habe bei mir im See auch einige Spots da hängen unzählige Köder am Grund fest.
Da schwimmen die Elternfische mit ihrer Brut immer vorbei und dann wird den Kleinen gezeigt auf was sie alles nicht beissen dürfen.
Daher entwickelt die Angelindustrie ja ständig neue Köder, eben weil die alten Köder bekannt sind und die Fische sie kennen.
Würden wir weniger Köder verlieren, müssten auch weniger neue hergestellt werden


----------



## geomujo (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Blei:
Blei ist rel. reaktionsträge. Ähnlich wie Quecksilber wird es für den Organismus erst so richtig gefährlich, wenn es in die gasförmige Phase kommt, es also verdampft. Dazu ist Blei schwer und kompakt und bildet eine starke Oxidschicht. Wird es dann in den Boden sedimentiert, ist das erstmal nicht weiter wild. Das Problem sind langfristig der Zerfall des Bleis auf molekularer Ebene, der im offenen Flussbett natürlich schneller vonstatten geht als in einem See. Dafür wird das Material da aber auch rel. schnell wieder weggetragen (in den Ozean) oder einige Organismen nehmen es auf.
Bleibelastung wird jedenfalls in den größeren Flüssen von Amtswegen her gemessen. Da die entsprechenden Stellen nachschlagen.

Gummi: 
Naja - da scheiden sich schon eher die Geister. Einerseits zerfallen sie recht schnell was einerseits gut andererseits aber auch schlecht ist. Der Zerfall beschleunigt das in Lösungbringen der im Köder gefährlichen Inhaltsstoffe. Man muss sich da aber auch die Verhältnisse anschauen mit wem man es da u.U. noch alles zu tun hat. Stichworte Verkehr, Müll, Landwirtschaft, Abwasser, Brauchwasser, Schifffahrt, Industrie und nicht zu vergessen die illegale Müllentsorgung. Da müsste man erstmal eine Gegenüberstellug der Mengen machen. (-> ich glaub es gibt mehr Menschen hierzulande, die Peelings verwenden, als welche die Gummiköder oder Wobbler angeln  )
Zustände wie an englischen Stränden an der angeblich jedes zweite Korn ein Stück Plastik ist, das der Fauna zum Verhängnis wird, drohen wohl auf absehbare Zeit nicht - zumindest nicht durch den Angler.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Geh doch mit Natur Ködern angeln, wenn das Gewissen drückt!
Am besten fährst du dann auch mit dem Fahrrad ans Wasser, anstatt mit dem Auto.

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Hi, gerade Gummisfische lösen sich recht schnell auf (was nicht heißt, dass sie unschädlich sind).
Bei Niedrigwassser am Rhein findet man in der Steinschüttung in der Regel nur FC-Vorfächer mit Karabiner, in den seltensten Fällen hängt noch ein Köder dran; von den meißten Gummifischen ist nach spätestens einem Jahr nichts mehr zu erkennen, die Haken rosten scheinbar auch relativ schnell weg.

Abgerissene Schnüre hingegen halten meiner Erfahrung nach recht lange.
Und ja, ohne jemals getaucht zu sein, werden die meißten größeren Gewässer ziemlich vermüllt sein, nicht nur von uns Anglern...

Grüße JK


----------



## geomas (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Ich wohne in der Nähe zweier bei „Jiggern” sehr beliebten Angelstellen, neben richtig guten Barschen gibts dort auch etliche Unterwasser-Hindernisse.
Hab da schon öfters Schnur+Gummifisch aus dem Wasser gezogen, muß ne Menge von dem Zeugs drin sein.


Gestern war Niedrigwasser, nicht extrem, aber deutlich unter dem üblichen Wasserstand, hab einen ausgedehnten Spaziergang + ein paar Fotos dabei gemacht. 






Stadtmöblierung unter Wasser, mit Kopyto, ein paar Meter weiter lag eine zweite Mülltonne

Die Mülltonnen bieten immerhin Schutz vor den Kormoranen, genauso wie Fahrräder, Einkaufswagen und das andere Gerümpel unter Wasser. Die Fische wirds nicht stören.

Gummifische und Twister halten schon ne ganze Weile im Wasser aus, bevor sie sich „zersetzen”.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Ich angel öfter an Teichen die ablassbar sind. Alle paar Jahre werden die dann auch mal abgelassen. Was man dort dann an Ködern oder anderen anglerischen Hinterlassenschaften findet ist absolut zu vernachlässigen.

Zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung, nachdem ich bislang ca. 30 Angelteiche abgelassen habe. 

Wie es aussieht, wenn ein Kanal in einer Großstadt mal trockengelegt wird hab ich kürzlich zufällig mal gesehen:
https://www.curioctopus.de/read/652...en-mal-entwasserte-kam-das-hier-zum-vorschein


----------



## bacalo (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

....und wenn die Küstenmotorschiffe beladen mit ausrangierten Fahrzeugen von deutschen Ostseehäfen ostwärts auslaufen, möchte ich nicht wissen, wie viel Altfahrzeuge tatsächlich angelandet werden.


----------



## fishhawk (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Hallo,

Abrisse sind immer ne Umweltbelastung, egal ob nun Kunstköder, Grundblei oder sonstige Montagen.

Ob diese Belastung aber messbar ist und negative Folgen entwickelt hängt dann sicherlich von der Menge und der Situation vor Ort ab. 

Ich glaube, da müssten schon Kompanien an Anglern in einem kleinen Stillwasser täglich Abrisse produzieren, bevor da ne Veränderung messbar wäre.

Wer sein Gewissen beruhigen will, kann natürlich hängerträchtige Stellen meiden, spezielle Montagen , aufbiegbare Haken, abbaubare Köder etc.  verwenden.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Warum wird sich so sehr über liegen gelassene Madendosen aufgeregt wenn Angler gleichzeit soviele Kunstköder abreissen?
Nur weil man diese welche Unterwasser liegen vom Ufer nicht sieht?  |kopfkrat

:q    :g

*Bin wech*


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Wolfram Atom schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> Habe heute zwei Gummifische mitsamt Bleikopf abgerissen. Da hab ich mich gefragt, wie das Gewässer denn eigentlich unter Wasser aussehen müsste, wenn man annimmt dass eigentlich jeder Angler sicherlich pro Jahr mehrere Kunstköder (egal ob Gummi, Blech oder Hartplastik) abreißt. Ist dass nicht eine riesen große Verschmutzung des Gewässers? Denn solche Kunstköder verrotten ja auch nicht einfach (irgendwelche speziellen abbaubaren Gummiköder mal ausgenommen, nehmen wahrscheinlich eh die wenigsten).
> 
> ...



So wie heute, denn das "Problem" gibt es schon ein paar Jahrzehnte.


----------



## fishhawk (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



> bald reihenweise Strafanzeigen wegen Umweltverschmutzung hageln wird.



Die dann zwar ebenso eingestellt werden, weil keiner vom Desktop aufstehen wird um Beweismittel zu sichern.

Aber wieder ein Baustein mehr zur "Stigmatisierung des Angelns"


----------



## Sharpo (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Manche spielen halt gerne mit Klötzchen.  :q


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> um Beweismittel zu sichern.
> 
> Aber wieder ein Baustein mehr zur "Stigmatisierung des Angelns"



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch gleich, als ich den Thread hier gestern Abend gelesen habe!

Jürgen


----------



## west1 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Den Gedanken hatte ich auch gleich, als ich den Thread hier gestern Abend gelesen habe!
> 
> Jürgen



Nicht nur du!


----------



## SigmundFreud (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



geomujo schrieb:


> [...] Bleibelastung wird jedenfalls in den größeren Flüssen von Amtswegen her gemessen.[...]



Wenn es da in irgendeiner Form seit dem Aufkommen des Kunstköderbooms zu einer signifikaten Änderung gekommen wäre, dann wäre bestimmt schon was passiert. Von daher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es eine bedeutsame Verschlechterung gekommen ist. Zumindest was im Wasser verbleibende Jigköpfe angeht. Auf der anderen Seite gibts ja auch die Bestrebungen Blei gegen andere Materialien wie Wolfram (Tungsten) auszutauschen. Da gehts aber meines Wissens darum den generellen Bleigehalt im Wasser zu senken.

Was einige Reaktionen angeht finde ich es irgendwie komisch, dass kritische Fragen so ungern gesehen sind. Das ist doch kein Forum um den "bekannten Gruppierungen" nachm Mund zu reden, oder? 

Ich angele weiterhin mit Blei, die Gründe dafür hat geomujo genannt.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

@SigmundFreud
schau auch mal da rein:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334750

Da hatten wir das Thema "Bleibelastung" in den Gewässern erst. 

Hier z.B. mal Werte aus Hessen:
http://atlas.umwelt.hessen.de/servlet/Frame/atlas/wasser/of_wasser/sm_txt.htm 

Einfach links auf Wasser klicken und dann Blei anwählen. 

Man sieht dann recht schnell, dass Bleibelastung quasi kein Thema ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

@Sigmund Freud, man sollte doch inzwischen mit bekommen haben, dass es bei solch ideologischen Fragen nicht um Fakten geht?
Der Verdacht alleine wird reichen um für entsprechende Verbote zu sorgen!
Fakten war gestern!

Jürgen


----------



## UMueller (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Die Frage einer Umweltgefährdung durch abgerissene Kunstköder stellt sich für mich nicht, weil sie vernachlässigbar ist. Jeder Angler ärgert sich über Köderverlust. Allein deshalb schon wird das kein Problem darstellen. Die Kunstköderhersteller sollten aber bemüht werden unbedenkliches Material einzusetzen.


----------



## Purist (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



UMueller schrieb:


> Die Frage einer Umweltgefährdung durch abgerissene Kunstköder stellt sich für mich nicht, weil sie vernachlässigbar ist. Jeder Angler ärgert sich über Köderverlust. Allein deshalb schon wird das kein Problem darstellen.



Och weißt du, es soll auch Angler geben, die sich mit 500 versenkten Blei+Weichmacher-Gufis pro Jahr rühmen und genauso viel ständig nachkaufen. Wenn Angler keinen Köder verlieren wollen, müssen sie a) dort angeln wo keine Hänger sind (unrealistisch, weil's dort weniger Fisch gibt), b) Köderretter benutzen, c) Köder meiden, die sie häufig abreißen.

Alleine b) ist schon sehr selten, weil sich die wenigsten darüber ernsthafte Gedanken machen, geschweige denn, so ein Ding mit sich schleppen.  



UMueller schrieb:


> Die Kunstköderhersteller sollten aber bemüht werden unbedenkliches Material einzusetzen.



Das interessiert die nicht, solange es nicht verboten wird.
Ein Problem sehe ich nicht im Blei, es sind die Plastikpartikel und die Weichmacher die ein ernsthaftes Umweltproblem sind.
Natürlich ist der "normale Müll" in Gewässern noch viel schlimmer, inzwischen gehören Smartphones zum Standard-Bodenschmuck in Stadtgewässern, ich denke darum geht's aber gar nicht.


----------



## Wolfram Atom (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Also nochmal ein kleines wörtchen an die Helden, die hier Angst haben, dass (zitat) “gewissen gruppierungen hier eine Steilvorlage geboten wird“, um das Angeln in den Dreck zu ziehen:

Ihr seid mir ja mal echt die besten:q. Als Angler sollte man zwangsläufig auch ein gewissen Maß an Umweltbewusstsein an den Tag legen. Was ihr hier fordert: das Problem unter den Teppich kehren! Eure Angst vor künftigen Verboten impliziert ja schon automatisch, dass ein Problem vorliegt (wenn auch keines dass stark ins Gewicht fällt, wie ich hier jetzt rauslese). Und als Angler wird man wohl doch noch drüber reden dürfen. Oder darf man jetz auch nicht mehr drüber reden, ob übermäßiges Anfüttern schlecht fürs Gewässer ist, aus Angst dass ihr dann keine 50 Tonnen Boilies mehr versenken dürft? 

Lachhaft. Es wird doch in Gottes namen erlaubt sein, sich mal mit dem Thema öffentlich auseinanderzusetzen. Wahrscheinlich seid ihr gerade die Art von Anglern, die es am wenigsten juckt, wie das Gewässer aussieht, hauptsache Fisch am Haken, der rest ist egal.

Schon fragwürdig diese Beiträge...|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Wolfram Atom schrieb:


> Es wird doch in Gottes namen erlaubt sein, sich mal mit dem Thema öffentlich auseinanderzusetzen.


Wer verbietet das?

Auseinandersetzen heisst aber nicht, dass alle Deiner Meinung sein müssen.

Fakt ist schlicht (siehe Blei), dass der Eintrag durch Angler nicht das eigentliche Problem ist:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> @SigmundFreud
> schau auch mal da rein:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334750
> 
> ...



Sich selber (als Angler) geisseln, in der Hoffnung, dass andere aufwachen (um Angeln zu verbieten oder einzuschränken?) kann schneller kommen als mancher denkt.

Denn anglerfeindliche und FAKTENFREIE Politik hat Hochkonjunktur:
Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.


----------



## Wolfram Atom (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auseinandersetzen heisst aber nicht, dass alle Deiner Meinung sein müssen.



Frage: 

Welche Meinung ließt du.denn aus meiner Anfangsfrage raus? Denn eigentlich war meine Frage eine neutrale Frage, die nur darauf ausgelegt war, eventuell vorliegende und unbegründete bedenken meieinerseits aus der Welt zu schaffen. Eine “Meinung“ hab ich eigentlich bei genauerem Betrachten meiner Anfangsfrage nicht dargelegt|kopfkrat

Um gegenteil, da ich klar erwähnt habe, dass ich selber zwei Gummifische abgerissen habe.

Fakten - das war meine Intention
Und nicht, irgendeine (nicht vorhandene) Meinung durchzudrücken


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Ich habe da klare Meinung und Intention rausgelesen (ich kann mich natürlich täuschen oder falsch interpretiert haben):


			
				Wolfram Atom schrieb:
			
		

> Also nochmal ein kleines wörtchen an die Helden, die hier Angst haben, dass (zitat) “gewissen gruppierungen hier eine Steilvorlage geboten wird“, um das Angeln in den Dreck zu ziehen:
> 
> Ihr seid mir ja mal echt die besten. Als Angler sollte man zwangsläufig auch ein gewissen Maß an Umweltbewusstsein an den Tag legen. Was ihr hier fordert: das Problem unter den Teppich kehren!


----------



## Wolfram Atom (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe da klare Meinung und Intention rausgelesen (ich kann mich natürlich täuschen oder falsch interpretiert haben):



Also hier überflüssige Kommentare abzugeben, wie ZB durch hernn Wollebre (zitat: Wie kann man so dämlich sein [so etwas anzusprechen])
Ist lächerlich und eines anglerforums nicht würdig.
Da beziehe ich klar eine meinung - das ist richtig.
Nicht richtig jedoch ist es, dass ich jemals gefordert habe, dass jetzt hier niemand mehr mit kunstköder angeln darf, wie ich deiner Aussage “nicht alle müssen deiner meinung sein“ entnehme. Denn ich vertrete keine meinung - weder pro kunstköder, noch Contra kunstköder. Also scheint mir der von dir in klammern hinzugefügte teil deines Zitats zuzutreffen

Zu erwähnen noch: ich sprach eigentlich von einer meinung, die du aus meiner anfangsfrage!!! Rausließt. Zitiert hast du meinen zweiten Beitrag


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

"eines Anglerforums nicht würdig"?

Entscheidet wer?

Du?

ok....

vielsagend....


----------



## Wolfram Atom (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "eines Anglerforums nicht würdig"?
> 
> Entscheidet wer?
> 
> ...



Andere leute als dämlich zu betiteln ist würdig für eine forengemeinschaft? Nun gut...

Jedenfalls denke ich dass ich jetzt deutlich dargelegt habe, dass hier nirgends eine “Meinung“ bezüglich Pro oder Contra mit einfließen sollte bzw ich erwartet habe, dass keiner mehr mit Kunstköder angelt, wie du vllt dachtest. Aber das thema wird doch erlaubt sein, ohne als dämlich betitelt zu werden, oder? Da liegt nämlich der Hase im Pfeffer


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Aaaachsooo, es geht gar nicht um abgerissene Kunstköder, sondern um persönliche Befindlichkeit?

Ja, da hab ich das falsch interpretiert:


			
				Wolfram Atom schrieb:
			
		

> Also nochmal ein kleines wörtchen an die Helden, die hier Angst haben, dass (zitat) “gewissen gruppierungen hier eine Steilvorlage geboten wird“, um das Angeln in den Dreck zu ziehen:
> 
> Ihr seid mir ja mal echt die besten. *Als Angler sollte man zwangsläufig auch ein gewissen Maß an Umweltbewusstsein an den Tag legen. Was ihr hier fordert: das Problem unter den Teppich kehren!*



Recht geb ich Dir in Bezug auf Wollebres Wortwahl, die leider den in meinem Augen faktisch richtigen, angelpolitischen Inhalt seiner Aussage nicht fördert und unangemessen ist.


----------



## Wolfram Atom (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Purist schrieb:


> Och weißt du, es soll auch Angler geben, die sich mit 500 versenkten Blei+Weichmacher-Gufis pro Jahr rühmen und genauso viel ständig nachkaufen



So ist es leider.... so viel zum thema ich würde hier die angler geisseln. Wohl eher diejenigen, die sowas machen denke ich. Gerade solche Fakten wie im zitat angesprochen machen meinen thread denke ich durchaus berechtigt


----------



## Wolfram Atom (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Zusammenfassend lässt sich sagen: der Eintrag durch Angler ist vernachlässigbar. Danke an diejenigen, die die Frage sachlich beantwortet haben, womit eigentlich schon alles geschwätzt gewesen wäre.


----------



## Wolfram Atom (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sich selber (als Angler) geisseln, *in der Hoffnung, dass andere aufwachen (um Angeln zu verbieten oder einzuschränken?*) kann schneller kommen als mancher denkt.



da liegt die Fehlinterpretation, lieber Thomas
Ich bin doch selber Angler der letztens zwei Köder abgerissen hat.... also von dem her|kopfkrat


----------



## UMueller (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Wolfram Atom schrieb:


> Lachhaft. Es wird doch in Gottes namen erlaubt sein, sich mal mit dem Thema öffentlich auseinanderzusetzen. Wahrscheinlich seid ihr gerade die Art von Anglern, die es am wenigsten juckt, wie das Gewässer aussieht, hauptsache Fisch am Haken, der rest ist egal.
> 
> Schon fragwürdig diese Beiträge...|kopfkrat


Dein Beitrag ist noch fragwürdiger. Du unterstellst hier einfach was ( Wahrscheinlich seid ihr gerade die Art von Anglern . . . . )
Vielleicht solltest du dich selbst mal hinterfragen. Und nein mir ist es nicht egal wie es am Wasser aussieht und von wegen nur Fisch am Haken Rest egal. Das Thema kann vernünftig diskutiert werden aber du holst hier zum Rundumschlag aus.|uhoh:


----------



## Wolfram Atom (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



UMueller schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag ist noch fragwürdiger. Du unterstellst hier einfach was ( Wahrscheinlich seid ihr gerade die Art von Anglern . . . . )
> Vielleicht solltest du dich selbst mal hinterfragen. Und nein mir ist es nicht egal wie es am Wasser aussieht und von wegen nur Fisch am Haken Rest egal. Das Thema kann vernünftig diskutiert werden aber du holst hier zum Rundumschlag aus.|uhoh:



Wenn du der meinung bist, dass das thema.diskutiert werden kann, dann bist du auch nicht angesprochen. Das richtet sich nämlich an genau die leute, die denken dass man das thema eben nicht ansprechen darf, so nach dem motto: probleme untern teppich kehren. und zum thema vernünftig verweise ich nochmals auf wollebres Beitrag,durch welchen die Diskussion hier erst entbrannt ist


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Gibt doch auch noch genug andere die kein Problem damit haben fremnden Müll vom Angelplatz mitzunehmen.
Ob das nun von Anglern, Spaziergängern, Jugendlichen oder sonst wem ist spielt keine Rolle, ich persönlich sehe mich als Angler durchaus als Umweltschützer und hoffe doch das andere das gleiche tun und Müll mit Heim nehmen und in in die vorgesehene Tonne werfen.^^
Rheingebiet ist aber schon recht schmutzig, gab keinen Tag an dem wir ohne vollen Müllbeutel Heim kamen.


Allerdings gings ja nicht um den Angelplatz sondern um Müll im Gewässer, einen Schaden aufgrund der Inhaltsstoffe von Ködern kann ich mir nicht Vorstellen, da hab ich mehr bedenken bei den ganzen Fässern und Kanistern mit gefahrgut aufklebern.
Lediglich die Schnüre mit nicht verotteten Haken halte ich für bedenklich,(wenn auch aus anderen Gründen) auch weil ich erst letztes Jahr auf eine Möwe traf die sich verheddert hatte ... befreit wurde sie selbstverständlich,(Haken hing zum glück in der Schnur, nicht im Gefieder) dankbar erschien sie mir nach dem gehacke aber nicht.
Aber auch hier gibts genug Angler und andere die gern bei niedrigem Wasserstand auf Schatzsuche gehen, könnte ja überall ein illexwobbler dran hängen.^^

Ich schätze meine lieben Anglerkollegen aber eigentlich schon so ein das sie Müll vermeiden und ihre Umwelt respektieren und lieben, andernfalls würde es an deutschen Gewässern bestimmt schlimmer aussehen.

Wünsche euch allen noch eine gute Nacht:vik:

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



ReptiAmphiArthro schrieb:


> Aber auch hier gibts genug Angler und andere die gern bei niedrigem Wasserstand auf Schatzsuche gehen, könnte ja überall ein illexwobbler dran hängen.^^


nicht nur sparsame Schwaben ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Wolfram Atom schrieb:


> vernünftig verweise ich nochmals auf wollebres Beitrag,durch welchen die Diskussion hier erst entbrannt ist


Das stimmt so nicht, ausser Dir (weil persönlich eben) hat den Beitrag keiner diskutiert..
Aus Deinen Beiträgen insgesamt isst Deine Meinung und Haltung, denke ich, für die geneigten Mitleser und Diskutanten  ganz gut herauslesbar.
Und das ist gut so..


----------



## bbfishing (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Moin
hier mal ein Video wie es unter Wasser an einem Hotspot ausehen kann.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSz7M2vot6Q
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



zander67 schrieb:


> Und an alle Ökos, ich habe schon deutlich mehr Müll mit der Angel geborgen und fachgerecht entsorgt, als ich jemals an Köder im Wasser versenkt habe
> 
> VG


#6#6#6


----------



## SigmundFreud (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Also ich kann schon verstehen, dass Wolfram Atom sich da wiederholt rechtfertigt. Wenn wir uns in einem öffentlichen Forum nicht konstruktiv und kritisch mit einer solchen Frage auseinandersetzen können, dann haben mM nach die von Wollebre genannten "bekannten Gruppierungen" ihr Ziel erreicht. Denn wir fangen an uns im Austausch selber zu beschränken. Umabhängig vom Thema kann das doch nicht zielführend für ein selbstbewusstes Auftreten der Anglerschaft sein.

Wenn wir uns dem postfaktischen Meinungszeitalter so widerstandslos hingeben sehe ich auch Schwarz für unsere Rechte als Angler.

Eigendlich ist die Art der Diskussion ziemlich spannend, denn hier treffen zwei Ideologien aufeinander. Zum einen der konstruktive Ansatz um die Frage zu diskutieren ohne die Konsequenzen vorab zu verurteilen. Zum anderen der Ansatz das Thema nicht aufzubauschen um die Frage nicht subjektiv bewerten zu müssen mit der Hoffnung etwaige negative Folgen zu unterbinden. Das führt unweigerlich zum hier entstandenen Konflikt auf der persönlichen Ebene.


----------



## Bobster (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



bbfishing schrieb:


> Moin
> hier mal ein Video wie es unter Wasser an einem Hotspot ausehen kann.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSz7M2vot6Q
> Gruß Klaus



Uiiii...
 Kann man mal sehen - hätte ich jetzt so nicht gedacht.

 Für mich pers. die Bestätigung das hier ein *Wolfram Atom*
 durchaus einen diskussionswürdigen Beitrag gestartet hat #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Es hat NIE jemand die Diskussion untersagt (wie kommt man da nur drauf?), was man daran sieht, dass hier diskutiert wird! 

Dass man hier als Beispiel ein Video von Hvide Sande bringt mit einem Massenauflauf an Heringsanler jedes Jahr, anstatt den durchschnittlichen deutschen Vereinsteich, darauf sei nur der Vollständigkeit halber hingewiesen...


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



ReptiAmphiArthro schrieb:


> Aber auch hier gibts genug Angler und andere die gern bei niedrigem Wasserstand auf Schatzsuche gehen, könnte ja überall ein illexwobbler dran hängen.^^



Selbst alte Jigs sind ein guter Fund. Wenn man den rostigen Haken abkneift, bekommt der Bleikopf ein zweites Leben als Dropshot-Gewicht.


----------



## SigmundFreud (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es hat NIE jemand die Diskussion untersagt [...]



Das stimmt natürlich! :m


----------



## Bobster (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Selbst alte Jigs sind ein guter Fund. Wenn man den rostigen Haken abkneift, bekommt der Bleikopf ein zweites Leben als Dropshot-Gewicht.



Ja nun 
 kann man machen - nennt sich bestimmt "Recycling" :m
 Früher.....ja früher hat man zumindest bei uns noch 
 Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler gefunden.
 Heute 95% nur abgerissenen, schmierige, GuFies mit 10 Meter Schnur drann......

 Das lässt durchaus mehrere Schlüsse zu......

 ...halte aber "grundsätzlich" den verursachten "Eintrag" für
 vernachlässigbar.......es sei denn es handelt sich um spezifische Gewässer, z.B. Trinkwassertalsperren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ja nun
> kann man machen - nennt sich bestimmt "Recycling" :m
> Früher.....ja früher hat man zumindest bei uns noch
> Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler gefunden.
> ...



Mineralwasser aus PET Flaschen ist bekanntermaßen mit Weichmacher belastet und verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot, da können die Gummis die  gewohnte Belastung nicht herbeiführen.


----------



## Bobster (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Mineralwasser aus PET Flaschen ist bekanntermaßen mit Weichmacher belastet und verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot, da können die Gummis die gewohnte Belastung nicht herbeiführen.



Sind aber als Verursacher nicht auszuschließen.
 Bei uns (Talsperren des RV im Sauerland) wird sogar vom RV im Berechtigungsschein vorgeschrieben auf, die Wasserqualität beeinflussende Lockstoffe beim anfüttern zu verzichten.
 Selbst die "entsorgten" Knicklichter und deren gewässerbelastender Inhaltsstoff sprechen in der Summe nicht für eine unbelastete Entsorgung.

 Ja doch,
 wir tragen schon unseren Teil dazu bei....


----------



## ayron (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Natürlich trägt jedes bisschen Müll dazu bei und sollte, wenn machbar vermieden werden..

Im Falle von Abrissen würde ich aber sagen, wir machen das ja nicht Extra. Keiner versenkt sein Tackle ja freiwillig.

Zudem ist der Angler im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Gewässernutzern an einer Art von Ablasshandel beteiligt. Wir zahlen ja mindestens 3Fach für jeden Gummi (Abgaben, Eintritt, Steuern).


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

und Teiche und Seen...


----------



## Bobster (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Ich behaupte : Wenn es keine Angler geben würde, würden unsere Gewässer ganz anders aussehen.
> Sie wären verdreckt, von Chemierückständen verseucht,und annähernd Fischfrei. Und das behaupte ich mal für fast alle Flüsse und Bäche.


 
 Mit dieser AB-konformen BEHAUPTUNG
 kann der Tröt ja dann auch geschlossen werden....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

da find ich doch gut, dass ihr NICHT übers schliessen entscheidet ;-))


----------



## Bobster (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da find ich doch gut, dass ihr NICHT übers schliessen entscheidet ;-))



Direkt sicherlich nicht :m


----------



## Wolfram Atom (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Also ich kann schon verstehen, dass Wolfram Atom sich da wiederholt rechtfertigt. Wenn wir uns in einem öffentlichen Forum nicht konstruktiv und kritisch mit einer solchen Frage auseinandersetzen können, dann haben mM nach die von Wollebre genannten "bekannten Gruppierungen" ihr Ziel erreicht. Denn wir fangen an uns im Austausch selber zu beschränken. Umabhängig vom Thema kann das doch nicht zielführend für ein selbstbewusstes Auftreten der Anglerschaft sein.
> 
> Wenn wir uns dem postfaktischen Meinungszeitalter so widerstandslos hingeben sehe ich auch Schwarz für unsere Rechte als Angler.
> 
> Eigendlich ist die Art der Diskussion ziemlich spannend, denn hier treffen zwei Ideologien aufeinander. Zum einen der konstruktive Ansatz um die Frage zu diskutieren ohne die Konsequenzen vorab zu verurteilen. Zum anderen der Ansatz das Thema nicht aufzubauschen um die Frage nicht subjektiv bewerten zu müssen mit der Hoffnung etwaige negative Folgen zu unterbinden. Das führt unweigerlich zum hier entstandenen Konflikt auf der persönlichen Ebene.



Du wirst deinem Forennamen alle Mal gerecht:q
Aber ich stimme dir da zu 100% zu. Letztendlich sind hier aber zum glück doch noch einige Beiträge von Leuten entstanden, sie sich nicht zieren, das thema zu beleuchten. 
Dass es ohne uns Angler ganz anders aussehen würde, finde ich am interessantesten. Ist auch definitiv wahr.


----------



## ajotas (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

ich finde diesen Thread gut. 

Das Thema beschäftigt mich auch. Ich mag sogar teilweise die Argumente einsehen, die das Problem relativieren. 

Mich stört aber ebenso die komplette Verharmlosung und Banalisierung von Massen-Abrissen. Aktuell im Raubfisch mit BD an der Oste. Da angel ich auch, und ich hab in meinem ersten Jahr dort ähnlich oft unlösbar gehangen.

Daher kann ich einschätzen, was Oste-"Anfänger" da so an einem Tag abreißen, vor allem, wenn sie eben keine Stellenkenntnisse haben.(Wasserstand und Tide machen manchen Platz fischbar, zur falschen Zeit ist dann aber jeder Wurf Hänger).

Die Oste sieht von oben betrachtet echt schön natürlich aus, aber 2 Anfänger können da locker an einem halben Tag 20-30 Gummis verlieren. Und wenn es sie nicht juckt, machen die das auch.

Der gesunde Menschenverstand muss dann eigentlich fordern, dass man

a) es wirklich schafft, Abrisse drastisch zu reduzieren 
b) ganz anders angelt (z. B. mit Köfi)


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



ajotas schrieb:


> Der gesunde Menschenverstand muss dann eigentlich fordern, dass man
> 
> a) es wirklich schafft, Abrisse drastisch zu reduzieren
> b) ganz anders angelt (z. B. mit Köfi)



Vollkommen richtig!

Ich habe bereits auf der ersten Seite geschrieben, er soll doch wenn das Gewissen zwackt, mit Naturködern angeln.
Aber damit es ja nicht getan, nein man muss auch alle Anderen an seiner Erkenntnis teilhaben lassen und von seinem "besser sein" überzeugen!
Im Ansatz finde ich es richtig und gut, wenn man über sein Handeln nachdenkt und versucht, seinen persönlichen Fußabdruck auf diesem Planeten möglichst klein zu halten.
Verlogen wird es allerdings, wenn man dabei inkonsequent vorgeht und z.B sich die Kunstköder spart, dafür aber mit seinem PS starken Schlitten zum Gewässer fährt, oder vielleicht mitm Düsenflieger ins Ausland zum Angeln fliegt! 
Wenn man den Gedanken aber konsequent verfolgt, dann säßen wir wohl wieder in Fell gekleidet ums Lagerfeuer rum?
(Ach so, hab vergessen, Fell tragen ist ja auch böse, böse!)

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

man kann auch Rosen züchten - niemand muss angeln, wenns ihm Qualen verursacht, davon ab..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wer sein Gewissen beruhigen will, kann natürlich hängerträchtige Stellen meiden, spezielle Montagen , aufbiegbare Haken, abbaubare Köder etc.  verwenden.


Das hat ja nicht nur was mit Gewissen zu tun, sondern auch mit dem Geldbeutel und der Schonung des heimischen Köderbestandes! :m 

Spätestens einige Badende empfinden abgerissene Köder u. Haken schon als echte Sauerei :g

Erstmal sollte man die Köderchen auch passend anbinden :m
und bei Hängern auch wieder rausziehen können. Dazu gehört neben Schnur und Knoten dann auch Rolle und Rute.

Es gilt vom Grundsatz her: je tiefer geführt, desto kräftiger sollte man bergen können!

Dann ist es schon sinnvoll die Haken und die Schnurtragkräfte in eine passende Relation zu bringen, d.h. aufbiegen können ist schon mal gar nicht schlecht und eine Minimierung des hinterlassenen Materials (nur Hakenspitze im Holz oder so) ist auch sehr gut.

Dann wie schon von Franz und anderen beschrieben ist es manchmal bei abgelassenen oder niedergelassenen Stauteichen und Talsperren usw. möglich zu schauen.
Richtig interessant die Hängergründe abzugrasen und einzusammeln, somit den verunfallten "Unrat" auch wieder zu bergen. Alleine schon wegen der Konkurrenzbeobachtung oder Inspiration, denn diese verhängten sind ja echt.  :q


----------



## Stulle (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

https://youtu.be/4888mag-yT8

Gibt einige die da eine Karriere draus machen [emoji3] ich denkt da auch immer dran, hier  oder dort mit metaldetektor tauchen das währe was.


----------



## ajotas (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> .....
> Erstmal sollte man die Köderchen auch passend anbinden :m
> und bei Hängern auch wieder rausziehen können. Dazu gehört neben Schnur und Knoten dann auch Rolle und Rute.
> 
> ...



Jo, genau. Hinweise in diese Richtung würde ich mir dann auch mal von den uns bekannten Redakteuren wünschen. 
Damit könnte man evtl. den ein oder anderen hippen UL-Jungen da vorm Abreißen schützen.


----------



## west1 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Stulle schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/4888mag-yT8
> 
> Gibt einige die da eine Karriere draus machen [emoji3] ich denkt da auch immer dran, hier  oder dort mit metaldetektor tauchen das währe was.



Das machen unsere Taucher hier regelmäßig, unsere Gewässer sind sauber und die Angler unter den Tauchern müssen sich nicht mal Köder usw. kaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



> Jo, genau. Hinweise in diese Richtung würde ich mir dann auch mal von den uns bekannten Redakteuren wünschen.
> Damit könnte man evtl. den ein oder anderen hippen UL-Jungen da vorm Abreißen schützen.


Stimmt, ich bin ab sofort dafür, alle Angelschnüre, Wirbel etc. mit einer Tragkraft von unter 20 Kilo vorsorglich zu verbieten, um Abrisse zu vermeiden. 

Dafür müssen Haken verwendet werden, die sicher bei einer kleineren Belastung aufbiegen sollten.

Diese Forderung sollten alle Angler übernehmen und versuchen über Vereine und Verbände durch zu setzen, damit das überall bundesweit in die Fischereigesetze aufgenommen.

Nur so kann dem Einhalt geboten werden und Angler auch als vorbildliche Schützer da stehen..

Denn nur, wenn man sich als organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer über Gewässerordnungen selber was verbietet, kann man verhindern, dass andere was verbieten..


----------



## zokker (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Thomas ... alles in Ordnung???


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

bei mir schon......


----------



## thanatos (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

[ 

Spätestens einige Badende empfinden abgerissene Köder u. Haken schon als echte Sauerei :g

:m


Es gilt vom Grundsatz her: je tiefer geführt, desto kräftiger sollte man bergen können!


bitte was für Badende trampeln auf Totholz und sonstigem unterirdischem Gerümpel rum ;+
 2. wer meinen tiefgeführten Köder betrampeln will sollte sich verdammt lange Beine wachsen lassen 
 kriegt euch mal langsam wieder ein - man kann ja alles übertreiben 

 [/


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Du badest einfach zuwenig in Naturteichen  
Das ist sogar prinzipiell viel gesundheitsförderlicher (excl. fiese Haken oder anderes Thema Glasflaschen :g) 
als in den Chlorbrackbrühen.

Man muss aber wiederum nicht jeden Baumstamm und jedes versunkene Auto bergen können. :m


----------



## thanatos (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

wenn ich bade - dann in meiner Badewanne 
 ich geh doch in kein Wasser wo die Fische f....
 und jede olle Jungfer rein pinkelt sobald sie bis zum Bauchnabel drin ist und dann laut rausschreit "ist das herrlich" " :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



thanatos schrieb:


> wenn ich bade - dann in meiner Badewanne
> ich geh doch in kein Wasser wo die Fische f....
> und jede olle Jungfer rein pinkelt sobald sie bis zum Bauchnabel drin ist und dann laut rausschreit "ist das herrlich" " :q



So lebendig, wie deine Schilderung ist, guckst du lieber,  ne:m


----------



## Bandit_bln (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Es gibt übrigens Alternativen.

https://www.moby-softbaits.de

Ich werde die dieses Jahr mal ausprobieren.


----------



## bobbl (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Sehr gute Idee von Moby Softbaits. Das werde ich unterstützen und kaufen.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Für Schleppangler, in dem Zusammenhang, auch interessant!

https://www.mardreap.com/mard_reap_swimbait/

Jürgen


----------



## Bandit_bln (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Für Schleppangler, in dem Zusammenhang, auch interessant!
> 
> https://www.mardreap.com/mard_reap_swimbait/
> 
> Jürgen



Geile Dinger, aber der Preis ist auch ordentlich. Aber beim Schleppangeln reißt man ja selten mal was ab.

Habe auch noch was neues gefunden:

https://www.zmanfishing.com/cms/elaztech-plastics

Vertrieb läuft hier wohl über Camo-Tackle


----------



## Sei.. (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: abgerissene Kunstköder Umweltverschmutzung?*

Mich plagt auch hin und wieder das Gewissen, eigentlich nach jedem Abriss. Allerdings reiße ich recht selten was ab, habe nämlich beim Angeln mit Weichplastik fast ausschließlich auf Offsethaken umgesattelt. So reduziert man den Müll enorm. Habe etwa einen Abriss auf 15Stunden am Wasser würde ich behaupten, wahrscheinlich sogar deutlich weniger. Man kann auch gut eine Mülltüte mit ans Wasser nehmen und Plastik aufsammeln, man findet genug. Wenn alle Angler dabei sind haben wir deutlich weniger Plastikpartikel im Wasser.


----------

